# Bank account



## billdeb (Jun 26, 2015)

We are flying to Alicante next week to open a bank account with sabadell can anybody please advise whether a passport is all that is required or should we take anything else
Thank you


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Unless things have changed in the last year, and they may well have, we opened a sabadell account with just a passport .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I opened mine several years ago and it was just a passport and a euro to put in the account!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

I have just opened an account with Cajamar. 

They required from me a passport and NIE number. 

For my wife, who has a British Passport but who was born Chinese, in Beijing, they wanted passport, NIE number, copy of employment contract, most recent payslip, and the last financial year tax certificate.

Wibs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I opened mine, there was the choice of a foreigners account (just the passport) - to be converted within six months of opening, using an proof of address and NIE, or directly opening a residents account and that required a passport, proof of address and the NIE number

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> When I opened mine, there was the choice of a foreigners account (just the passport) - to be converted within six months of opening, using an proof of address and NIE, or directly opening a residents account and that required a passport, proof of address and the NIE number
> 
> Jo xxx


Come on @jojo, you know you really mean residencia (certificate of registration) and not just an NIE!!!

An NIE is NOT proof that you are a Spanish resident.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A fistful of dosh helps plus passport  soon has they smell the lolly the account will be opened very quickly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Come on @jojo, you know you really mean residencia (certificate of registration) and not just an NIE!!!
> 
> An NIE is NOT proof that you are a Spanish resident.


  Sorry, back in my day, the certificate for NIE was the same as the certificate for residencia - thats what I meant lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We had a passport and 100e and that was it, we are taking NIE in on Monday but they are not required, yet.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> Sorry, back in my day, the certificate for NIE was the same as the certificate for residencia - thats what I meant lol
> 
> Jo xxx


.... nope, never were.

It is true, though, that if you just apply for residencia, then your NIE number is also on there.

BUT, you could also have just applied for your NIE and got a white sheet of A4 (not green).

... anyway, it's too hot to argue (over 40 here now!).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> .... nope, never were.
> 
> It is true, though, that if you just apply for residencia, then your NIE number is also on there.
> 
> ...



I didnt even know that at the time. An abogado friend took us to Malaga to get our NIEs and thats what we came back with. Green certificates 

Jo xxx


----------

